# سؤاال عن العابرات؟؟



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمه اخوتي
كنت عايزه اسال عن المراه العابره المتزوجه من رجل مسلم
هل علاقتها بزوجها تعتبر زنا؟؟
لان الزواج ليس تحت اسم المسيح​


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2011)

*صدقينى لااعرف
لكن ننتظر رد اخواتنا
فهم الخبراء المحاورين
اكيد يجبوبك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *صدقينى لااعرف
> لكن ننتظر رد اخواتنا
> فهم الخبراء المحاورين
> اكيد يجبوبك *​



*اكييييييد اخي الغالي
كل من مره هنا طلع باجابه شافيه منهم
ربنا يبارك خدمتهم
شكرا ليك اخي*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2011)

*  لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين لانه اية خلطة للبر و الاثم و اية شركة للنور مع الظلمة* 15  و اي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال و اي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن* 16  و اية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الاوثان فانكم انتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله اني ساسكن فيهم و اسير بينهم و اكون لهم الها و هم يكونون لي شعبا* 17
                     2 كو 6 : 14 - 16 *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

حتى ولو كان الزواج قبل الدخول في الايمان
؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2011)

* اما الباقون فاقول لهم انا لا الرب ان كان اخ له امراة غير مؤمنة و هي ترتضي ان تسكن معه فلا يتركها* 13  و المراة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن و هو يرتضي ان يسكن معها فلا تتركه* 14  لان الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المراة و المراة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل و الا فاولادكم نجسون و اما الان فهم مقدسون* 15  و لكن ان فارق غير المؤمن فليفارق ليس الاخ او الاخت مستعبدا في مثل هذه الاحوال و لكن الله قد دعانا في السلام*
1 كو 7 : 12 - 15*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

بالضبط مثلما قال أخونا الحبيب سمعان

فالكنيسة تمنع زواج المسيحى من غير المسيحى

ولكن إذا كان الزوجان وثنيان (مثل حالتنا هنا) ، وآمن أحدهما ، فالكنيسة لا تفرق بينهما (المسيحية لا تسعى لخراب البيوت وتشريد الأطفال ، بل لخلاص الجميع)، بل تصلى مع الذى آمن ، لكى يفتح الرب قلب الآخر

وهو ما يحدث غالباً

فالصلاة تصنع المعجزات


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليكم اخوتي ع الردود
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يوليو 2011)

العابرون والعابرات ظروفهم صعبة جدا ومشاكلهم كثيرة يعيشون فى جحيم والم وعذاب ولكن كله يهون من اجل يسوع المسيح


----------



## subzer0 (2 يوليو 2011)

على فكرة نفس حالتك حصلت مع القديسة هيلانة والدة الملك قسطنين كانت متزوجة من امير او ملك وثنى وكانت تخفى ايمانا فى السر ولكن بصلاتها ابنها اصبح مسيحى و اتعمد اعلن المسحية واغلى الاضطهاد 
  ووالدة القديس اغسطينوس القديسة مونيكا  كانت متزوجة من شخص وثنى برضو  ولكن بصلاتها ابنها القديس اغسطينوس اتغير واصبح قديس ورجل حكيما
بمعنى ان ربنا اكيد حاسيس بيكى لكن جايز تكونى انتى سبب تغير لزوجك وابنائك واسرتك واسرتة 
اول حاجة ياريت تصلى كتير من اجلهم لان المثلين اللى قولت عليهم كانوا بيصلوا كتير وربنا فعلا اتدخل وغير حيات اولدهم
فانتى تصلى من اجل خلاص زوجك وصدينى هيتغير وربنا يهدية اللى النور


----------



## فتاة التحدي (2 يوليو 2011)

ما معنى العابرات والعابرون؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

بمعنى العبور من مملكة الظلمة إلى مملكة النور

العبور من عبودية إبليس القاسى المذل ، إلى عبادة الإله المحب الذى يدعونا أبناءً وأحباءً له


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يوليو 2011)

> وهو ما يحدث غالباً


 
صدقني اغلب الاحيان لا....


----------



## فتاة التحدي (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا مكرم..^^


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> صدقني اغلب الاحيان لا....



*الصوم والصلاة بكل قوتنا ، يصنعان المعجزات*

ولكن نصبر حتى يتم الأمر فى الوقت الذى يراه الله


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2011)

*يعنى الانتقل من ظلمة الى النور الحقيقى
*​


----------



## Twin (3 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> صدقني اغلب الاحيان لا....


 
*بصي يا تروث ... انا كل أما أشوف مشاركة ليكي *
*بحث ان الدنيا أسودت فجأة :11azy:*

*يا بنتي فكيها وسيبيها علي الله ... ده ربنا حنين بجد وأوي*
*وصدقيني هتروق وهتحلي .... وعلي رأي المثل الصبر متاح الفرج *
*أصبري وصدقيني فرج هيجيلك لحد البيت 30:*​


----------



## Twin (3 يوليو 2011)

*بالنسبة للسؤال .... طبعاً الأخوة كفوا ووفوا *
*وده طبعاً -الزواج- قبل النصرة والعبور *

*طب وفي حالة ما بعد العبور ؟*
*أخت عابرة ومش متزوجة وأتقدملها عريس ومش يعرف قصة عبورها ... تعمل أيه ؟*
*ترفض وتعنس والا تتجوز وتلحق قطر الزواج ؟*

*رأي الأحبة .... سؤال بجد ... أنسو أني مشرف .... وعلي فكرة ده مش سطو علي مواضيع الأخرين :heat:*​


----------

